# Attaching addition to existing home



## G-Mo (Feb 16, 2009)

I have an existing home (circa 1890s) and am building an addition to the current house... foundation is slab on grade, with a poured concrete pad. Looking to build and erect framing (already installed sill plate and subfloor), but, wondering how to attach the new stud wall framing to the existing home?

(Existing home is wood frame with wood siding.)


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

I built for my grandparents on my parents house a addition (1300 sqft). 

The way I did it and it should be done is cut the siding off so the new stud wall sits flush with the existing framing. Then you stand the new wall up, then nail it off.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Usually with additions, this detail is on the engineered plans used for the permit. Steel strapping or other positive connection is required here in our seismic zone. Of course, then we need sheathing on the old wall section to each side of the removed section for an opening to addition. Plywood or OSB will keep the addition walls from pulling away from the house wall in a high wind or earthquake, giving them lateral restraint. Your B.D. will note this on your plans, if required. The paper trail is nice if ever a claim on your H.O Insurance.

Gary


----------



## G-Mo (Feb 16, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Usually with additions, this detail is on the engineered plans used for the permit. Steel strapping or other positive connection is required here in our seismic zone. Of course, then we need sheathing on the old wall section to each side of the removed section for an opening to addition. Plywood or OSB will keep the addition walls from pulling away from the house wall in a high wind or earthquake, giving them lateral restraint. Your B.D. will note this on your plans, if required. The paper trail is nice if ever a claim on your H.O Insurance.
> 
> Gary


I'm in Ontario. I have my permit and the plans used for the permit, however, there are no details on how to join the two.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

It's all kind of vague because adding additions is always unique. Did it for 5 years in VA. 
Rip off all the siding where it will connect. Outside flush wall framing should flush up to th existing corner framing and can be nailed to it. 

Where it meets in the middle of a wall, basic framing application comes in. Take a 2x4 and nail a perpindicluar 2x4 to each side of it. Wedge this into the wall where the wall will meet. Stand up your new wall and nail it to this. The 2x4s nailed to each side creates your inside corners for sheathing on the outside and drywall on the inside.
Make sense?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iSYk4LFrB4&feature=related



Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------

